# vanilla butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup unsalted butter at room temp
3 tb powdered sugar sifted
1 tb vanilla extract

Cream together the butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Gradually beat in the vanilla extract until smooth. chill in plastic wrap or covered container.


----------

